

Mexico: Making the Dogs Dance - jeffreyrogers
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/jul/14/guzman-escape-making-dogs-dance/

======
anotherangrydev
Terrible journalism...

From the 'making the dogs dance' phrase that is nonsense to believing that
this guy has a Twitter account and continuously writes on it...

